
How Auto-Tune Revolutionized the Sound of Popular Music - elorant
https://pitchfork.com/features/article/how-auto-tune-revolutionized-the-sound-of-popular-music/
======
telotortium
I built a simple phase vocoder as part of a college project in a Numerical
Methods in Physics class!

I wonder whether Auto-Tune was invented pretty much as soon as was possible.
On the one hand, the phase vocoder, on which Auto-Tune is based, was invented
in 1966[1]. On the other hand, it seems that its output was quite
objectionable (lacking clarity, for one) until at least the mid-1980s and
possibly longer. I wonder what 80s music with the Auto-Tune effect would have
been like...

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase_vocoder](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase_vocoder)

------
justtopost
The hallmark of a crappy pop performer. May its demise be hastened.

